# I have a problem.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Last month i came on my period exactly a week early. But this month my period is a week late and still hasn't come. There is no way i cam be pregnant because i have not had sex anytime recently. This is really getting to me- it keeps happening like this!Any suggestions?


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

You could buy a test..if your late it would probably be accurate..are you on the pill? you could try that to get you on a regular cycle..


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Did i not just say in my post that i have not had sex at all recently. I really mean not at all. So there owuld be no point in buying a test unless it was the immaculate conception and i am the next virign mary.


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

sorry, just thought it never hurt to check. if your concerned about irregular cycles i am sure your gyno can help with that.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey! I would suggest going on the pill-- it definitely eliminates problems like late periods and early periods because once you get on it for awhile, your period almost ALWAYS comes at the same time every month-- you can almost time it to the hour. Think about it, for me it also helps with some IBS symptoms that get worse around that time of the month.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi Nikki,Some menstrual irregularities can be normal. I always had goofy cycles. Is there anything in particular that is causing you anxiety lately? Anything new or challenging that is revving up your adrenaline or cortisol? These kinds of things can significantly impact your menstrual cycle.I can't say that I would condone going on the pill because I know too much about the rammifications of doing so.... but I do agree that if this problem persists, doing so might regulate your cycles. However, I tend to foster more natural alternative ways of keeping nature in order. If your periods are irregular, it suggests that something is out of balance in your body. Maybe try to listen to what your body is telling you?Maybe it would help if you were to do more self-hypno? Have you tried the TIP set yet? Marilyn says it is great... I'm going to order them soon.I know I've touted this reading before, but it's so good and its contents are also good for young ladies like you because it might help you to offset even worse gynecological issues as you grow older:"What Your Doctor May Not Tell You About Perimenopause" (Warner Books) by Dr. John R. Lee.Sometimes a bit of self-awareness can go a long way towards healing.Take care Nikki... and don't worry too much about the irregularities unless you've been diagnosed with more serious obgyn problems.Maybe a visit to your doc is indicated?Be well, Evie


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi Nikki,Are you under a lot of stress? Almost anything can affect your cycle, from stress , to the weather, lack of sleep, you name it.If it doesn't come in the next couple of weeks , I would maybe see the gyn. I don't think it's anything to worry about.Take care,Jeanne


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I can't take the pill, it messes with my BP.


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi NikkiI Found that a few months ago i was in a similar situation, My Periods were very irregular and sometimes i even missed one!! I managed to put it all down to the fact that i was in a really stressful job, which i did not enjoy, was travelling from London to the south of England every week and had little or no ME time. Once i had got over this everything went back to normal! I dont know what your situation is but try not to worry about it and give yourself some relaxing time before your next period is due it might sort itself out!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I still haven't got my period yet. Its been 2 weeks now. Im worried now. I know i get irregular, but this is just silly.


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi Nikki,I too have irregular periods...I almost don't keep a record of them on a calendar because they're so irregular. I too am not on the pill, and I have gone without my period for 2 months, one time I remember it was almost 3. I was told it was tied in with factors of weight, and stress. I am overweight but not obese and I do have a high stress level and tend to internalise things. I also had a cyst on one of my ovaries and they can be also a contributing factor.More than likely it's stress related. I hope all is well and everything's okay.Take Care Kim P


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Nikki,You sound like me. I couldn't stay on the pill because of BP. I had fairly regular periods most of the time within 30-35 day time frames..then every once in a while when I was stressed or anxious I'd be up to three weeks late. I always hate having periods so the fewer the better in my book...just look out as your PMS (if you get it) will be worse than ever!Don't worry unless youve missed a few periods.I had a baby 7 months ago and I haven't had a period in a long time and I really do not miss them. I'm dreading their return.Jane


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

Agree with Jane... don't panic yet... I've gone for a couple of months or more without a period when I was your age.Sounds more like you may be in need of some TLC? Take care, Evie


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Nikki,Stress can also cause periods to be early or late and I know you've been having some stress in the boyfriend dept., so this might explain why it's late right now.stacey


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ooh, don't panic, it came today. Wow, was worth the wait- big pain- BIG pain this time. Its been good recently because it hasn't been causing me so much pain- until now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

{{{{{{{{{{ Nikki }}}}}}}}}}}  E*


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

please talk to me Nikki.I am the stupid person.


----------

